# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  انا عندى كتير فكره مميزه لتطوير المنتدى بليز تدخلو وتشاركونى

## بنوته مصريه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احنا هنعمل مسابقه فى كل قسم عن وضع اكتر مواضيع تكون مميزه ومحبوبه واكتر قسم يكون قد وضع مواضيع مميزه لازم الدكتوره تكافؤه ايه رايكوا؟

----------


## نادين

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> احنا هنعمل مسابقه فى كل قسم عن وضع اكتر مواضيع تكون مميزه ومحبوبه واكتر قسم يكون قد وضع مواضيع مميزه لازم الدكتوره تكافؤه ايه رايكوا؟



فكرة رائعة احب اشترك فيها

----------


## عاصم

اقتراح متميز

----------

